# GentooPizza di Natale

## codadilupo

Hola,

è ora di fare una GentooPizza, che dite ?

Sabato 16 dicembre 2006

Ore 19.00

P.le Cadorna

Presenti:

```
- codadilupo

- alessandra

- mouser

- laVale

- .:deadhead:.

- andrea
```

CodaLast edited by codadilupo on Tue Dec 12, 2006 2:04 pm; edited 5 times in total

----------

## mouser

Io proprio non posso.....

Il 15 ho la cena aziendale, ed il 22 un'altra cena.... purtroppo ho paura che in queste date devo proprio saltare.

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Azz meno male che me lo hai ricordato tu mouser, altrimenti davo la mia adesione di corsa... 

 :Sad:  un altro giorno secondo voi è possibile?

Oppure... Se facessimo, anzichè un GentooPub, una GentooPizzata? Magari un sabato sera? Magari sabato 16? 

Lo so, sono io il primo tradizionalista, ma potrebbe nn essere una cosa negativa fare nuove esperienze!

----------

## Cazzantonio

peccato... io sarò a milano il 10...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## mouser

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> peccato... io sarò a milano il 10...  

 

Ellallà...... Cazzantonio a Milano....

Bhè, direi che comunque, GentooPub o meno, si potrebbe organizzare un'uscita, giusto per conoscersi  :Very Happy:  !!!

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## codadilupo

si puo' pure spostare al 10 e al 16  :Wink: 

L'unica cosa è che io il 10 saro' di ritorno dalla germania, quindi non posso assicurare la mia presenza.

Che ne dite, intanto della proposta di dedhead ?

Coda

----------

## federico

Io il 15,16,17 sono a Galway, in irlanda, al pub.

Il 9 sono a genova, ad una cena, mentre gli altri giorni mi pare di poter esserci...  :Smile: 

Fede

----------

## codadilupo

 *federico wrote:*   

> Io il 15,16,17 sono a Galway, in irlanda, al pub.

 

anfame!!!!!!!   :Laughing: 

Coda

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *mouser wrote:*   

>  *Cazzantonio wrote:*   peccato... io sarò a milano il 10...   
> 
> Ellallà...... Cazzantonio a Milano....
> 
> Bhè, direi che comunque, GentooPub o meno, si potrebbe organizzare un'uscita, giusto per conoscersi  !!!
> ...

 

mi piacerebbe molto ma dubito di avere tempo... sono la per la finale di un concorso di pittura della mia ragazza e sarò vestito di tutto punto con tanto di abito e cravatta   :Laughing:  (mio dio... mi sono dovuto addirittura comprare abito e cravatta... help! qualcuno sa come si fa il nodo alla cravatta?!?!   :Shocked:   :Shocked:  )

Ancora non so se resto a dormire la il 10 oppure resto qualche altro giorno (se il mio professore mi concede qualche giorno di ferie   :Wink:  )

----------

## drizztbsd

a me va bene tutto tranne il 15 che ho anche io una cena aziendale   :Sad: 

----------

## codadilupo

Allora,

visto che nessuno si pronuncia, 

GentooPizza

Sabato 16

Ore 19.00

Milano Cadorna

Da li' si va alla pizzeria

Come vi sembra ?

Coda

----------

## mouser

Per me credo sia ok.... in che pizzeria andiamo???

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## codadilupo

c'e' una pizzeria molto buona dietro carducci angolo Galleria Borrella (S.Ambrogio).

C'ho magiato con quelli di mac@work. E prendono anche i ticket, per i fortunelli. Ovviamente se qualcuno ha altre proposte, sono ben accette.

Comincio, intanto, la conta, perchè per la pizzeria, si dovrà prenotare.

Coda

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Grande Coda! io c sarò...

----------

## bandreabis

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Grande Coda! io c sarò...

 

Mo' mi cambiate pure il giorno? 

/me che aveva tenuto liberi tutti i venerdì fino al 2007 aspettando un GentooPub.

Sabato sera non potrò esserci.

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## codadilupo

quindi ? nessun'altro ? prenoto per quattro ?

Coda

----------

## mouser

Per cinque coda.....

```
- codadilupo

- Alessandra (mi sembrava di aver capito ci fosse....)

- mouser

- laVale

- deadhead
```

Giusto???

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## codadilupo

si', ok, per 6  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## Peach

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> si', ok, per 6 
> 
> Coda

 

mi spiace non poterci essere ma qui lavoro e studio mi costringono in quel di bologna.

divertitevi anche per me!!!

ciao!

----------

## codadilupo

New info sulla pizzeria:

20, VIA TERRAGGIO

20123 Milano (MI)

t. 02 86984006 

Coda

----------

## bandreabis

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   si', ok, per 6 
> 
> Coda 
> 
> mi spiace non poterci essere ma qui lavoro e studio mi costringono in quel di bologna.
> ...

 

Pure per me.

----------

## Peach

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Pure per me.

 

anche per Bologna?

----------

## bandreabis

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  *bandreabis wrote:*   Pure per me. 
> 
> anche per Bologna?

 

Pignolo!   :Laughing: 

----------

## Peach

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

>  *Peach wrote:*    *bandreabis wrote:*   Pure per me. 
> 
> anche per Bologna? 
> 
> Pignolo!  

 

ma cosa pignolo! Se eri da queste parti un birrino natalizio lo si poteva prendere... ci sono altri gentooisti da queste parti da quello che mi risulta.

----------

## bandreabis

Ma si scherzavo.

Ho quotato senza senza leggere bene.  

Sorry.

 :Embarassed: 

----------

## akiross

No, io credo proprio che non ci saro'... Sta sera avrei un importante appuntamento  :Razz: 

Ciauz!

----------

## drizztbsd

Edit: porca boia mi ero scordato che è il compleanno di mio cugina, non presente

----------

